# Making Penn 750ssM Bail-less?



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I want to make my penn 750ssM bail-less to use from the pier. Any suggestions on how to do it?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Probably easier to just buy a bailess 704z or 706z


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I realize that, but would like to save money


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bailless Reels*

In the past; I've removed the wire with a Dremel tool, leaving the roller. 

Leave the counter balance weight on the bottom. C2


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Look on eBay, Penn had made a conversion kit for the 8500 and I'm sure it would fit. Do research before you chop the bail up, you might want to change it back.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

I have some of the conversion kits. If you are ever around Perdido Key would be glad to take a look at it for you. Cheap!


----------

